# Gash please help



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

So I have been out on my new board about six times now, and today I noticed a small gash one the side of my board. Idk how this happened because I know that I didn't run over any rocks at all yesteday. The gash is a little shorter than an inch long and then right where the gash is, the base on the other has become warped and raised up. I put some nail polish on it butiek how that will work. Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't tell
How could have happen though?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya I mean I know snowboards can take a good beating, but I just got this board and I feel like it's falling apart on me. I might give Burton a call.

As for the gash I took my board to the local shop, and since the gash is a little smaller than an inch, the guy said that getting it epoxied wouldn't help because it would just keep splitting open. He said to watch it and if the gash gets longer,or opens up more then I should take it in. But in the mean time if I want to go snowboarding then I have toput super glue over the gash.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dirtyeggroll said:


> Ya I mean I know snowboards can take a good beating, but I just got this board and I feel like it's falling apart on me. I might give Burton a call.
> 
> As for the gash I took my board to the local shop, and since the gash is a little smaller than an inch, the guy said that getting it epoxied wouldn't help because it would just keep splitting open. He said to watch it and if the gash gets longer,or opens up more then I should take it in. But in the mean time if I want to go snowboarding then I have toput super glue over the gash.



that's being a little harsh don't you think? Once it leaves the factory it's not Burton's fault if you hit something and it left a gash on your board. Just fill it in and save them the time and effort of sending you something new for a common problem in snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

MadBomber53045 said:


> that's being a little harsh don't you think? Once it leaves the factory it's not Burton's fault if you hit something and it left a gash on your board. Just fill it in and save them the time and effort of sending you something new for a common problem in snowboarding.


I think most companies have a warranty. I would sent it back and have them send me a new one. You mean to tell me if you had a problem with your board you wouldn't send it back?


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

showbiz said:


> I think most companies have a warranty. I would sent it back and have them send me a new one. You mean to tell me if you had a problem with your board you wouldn't send it back?


lets say if some dumb ass decides to take his new board onto a bunch of jagged rocks and ends up getting some deep gashes in his board... is it the companies fault?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

These are both good points and it could go either way.
But now I'm not sure what to do.
Don't know If I should call burton or not.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

showbiz said:


> I think most companies have a warranty. I would sent it back and have them send me a new one. You mean to tell me if you had a problem with your board you wouldn't send it back?


A warranty is for manufacturer defects, not from outside influence.

If you bought a brand new car and ran it into a curb, should the car company fix your car?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

jeri534 said:


> A warranty is for manufacturer defects, not from outside influence.
> 
> If you bought a brand new car and ran it into a curb, should the car company fix your car?


That's a horrible analogy. 

1. We don't know how he got the gash.

2. Snowboards are supposed to handle things like that. You see people going down rails on streets. They don't seem to have a problem.

3. I'm sure manufacturers are aware that rocks will most likely be on the trails so refer to number 2. 

4. If the car company WOULD pay for my car if I hit a curb. Why not? I would gladly let them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Rocan said:


> lets say if some dumb ass decides to take his new board onto a bunch of jagged rocks and ends up getting some deep gashes in his board... is it the companies fault?


You guys are missing my point. The point is, call the company, if they are willing to replace it then why not? I ordered a jacket from a website and it got delivered to the wrong place. Is that the company's fault? No. But I called them anyways and they were willing enough to send me a new one. 

Side bar, the lost jacket eventually turned up so I sent the replacement back to the company.

The point is, take initiative. You're not losing anything by asking them if they can help you with your problem. Simple as that. All these analogy with cars hitting curbs and idiots doing wreckless things on purpose is irrelevant to his problem.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

showbiz said:


> You guys are missing my point. The point is, call the company, if they are willing to replace it then why not? I ordered a jacket from a website and it got delivered to the wrong place. Is that the company's fault? No. But I called them anyways and they were willing enough to send me a new one.
> 
> Side bar, the lost jacket eventually turned up so I sent the replacement back to the company.
> 
> The point is, take initiative. You're not losing anything by asking them if they can help you with your problem. Simple as that. All these analogy with cars hitting curbs and idiots doing wreckless things on purpose is irrelevant to his problem.


sure, its worth a shot, but riders get scratches all the time. Sure it sucks as hell on your new board, but not much you can do but suck it up and ptex it. the pain eases over time.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Showbiz makes a good point so I think I willcall.
I plan on going snowboarding tomorrow, so I put some super glue on it for now. Do you think that will hold for a day? Or do I need to apply Ptex to it?

Like I said the gash is a a little smaller than an inch,and now that I took a closer look at it, it's not very deep.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to call BUrton in the morning. But how do I go about asking them ?
Do I just flat out ask for a new board and hope they say yes? Haha


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

showbiz said:


> I think most companies have a warranty. I would sent it back and have them send me a new one. You mean to tell me if you had a problem with your board you wouldn't send it back?



if i caused the problem after i paid for the board i wouldnt expect the company to pay for shit. a gash is the rider's fault and has nothing to do with the quality of the board. no warranty covers rider error, if it came out of the box with a gash thats a totally different story but thats not the case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Your right sorry for not specifying.
The gash is on my heel edge.
It isn't very deep, and it is a little smaller than an inch


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Take some pics! You will get the answer you want. I rode over a buried chain link fence and because the core was not exposed it required very little work.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you feel you need to return it for any reason, take some pics of the damage and email them to someone at Burton. That's what I did when my GNU was damaged **Note, that the damage on my board was manufacture defect**. That will save you the hassle of sending it back and paying for shipping or them telling you that it's a cause of rider's neglet. Especialy if you don't have another board to ride, cause the process can take weeks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

alrright just got home and i will upload pics in a bit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry guys I think i might have bruised ribs from snowboarding today so I will upload pix tommorrow


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey sorry to add on to your post dirtyeggroll, but i also have a tiny little gouge on the topsheet/side of my board. Sorry for the lack of snowboard terms but i can just barely see the white which im assuming would be the core of the board. my topsheet is blue and I can see just a little bit of white..i can upload pics if needed. But do you think it would be a problem?


----------

